# Crushes on Teachers



## The Educator (Jun 13, 2013)

I remember back in high school there was a very plump and beautiful teacher. She was a large hourglass. She had trouble zipping her pants up, which looked like they were about to burst open. I saw her run just a couple of times, and her large butt cheeks bounced incredibly.

Who else has had teachers that they couldn't keep their eyes off, perhaps even distracting them from their studies?


----------



## Tad (Jun 14, 2013)

The music teacher I had from grades 3 through 8 was one of the fattest women I'd seen up until that point in my life. Even in grade three I had a fascination with and warm-fuzzy feelings about fat people, so she made an immediate impression on me. I was even uncharacteristically daring enough to defend her size to other students.

The only problem was that she had no business being near children (she did have one of her own at one point, poor thing), and certainly should never have been a teacher. Not that her intentions weren't good, but...... let's just say that she was far more successful at turning me off from music than teaching me anything about it, and I was not the only one. And the whole school seemed more relaxed when she was on maternity leave.

So I guess you could say she was my introduction to "Being physically attracted to someone that you don't like."


----------



## Macanudo (Jun 16, 2013)

Tad said:


> The music teacher I had from grades 3 through 8 was one of the fattest women I'd seen up until that point in my life. Even in grade three I had a fascination with and warm-fuzzy feelings about fat people, so she made an immediate impression on me. I was even uncharacteristically daring enough to defend her size to other students.
> 
> The only problem was that she had no business being near children (she did have one of her own at one point, poor thing), and certainly should never have been a teacher. Not that her intentions weren't good, but...... let's just say that she was far more successful at turning me off from music than teaching me anything about it, and I was not the only one. And the whole school seemed more relaxed when she was on maternity leave.
> 
> So I guess you could say she was my introduction to "Being physically attracted to someone that you don't like."



Being physically attracted to someone that you don't like is part of the fun , i allways wish a big teacher =( never had one.


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jun 16, 2013)

Hum...... Now I'll see my students in an «new light»....

Never thaught about it much but now I will! :happy:


----------



## Macanudo (Jun 19, 2013)

~nai'a~ said:


> Hum...... Now I'll see my students in an «new light»....
> 
> Never thaught about it much but now I will! :happy:



I would love to be your student!


----------



## Tad (Jun 19, 2013)

~nai'a~ said:


> Hum...... Now I'll see my students in an «new light»....
> 
> Never thaught about it much but now I will! :happy:



Lol, Nai'a, I'm sure you have various former students out there who credit you with why they know that big can be beautiful. None are ever apt to tell you, but I'm positive it is true. (and probably some heavier girls who are so glad that they had your example too).


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 29, 2013)

I was very attracted to a high school sub she subbed regularly. She was a beautiful BBW. We talked a few times but mostly school stuff.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jul 2, 2013)

I had probably the biggest crush ever on my Metaphysics professor. BHM, good looking, and incredibly smart. I may have taken Phi of Science just because he was teaching it. 

Though, my shameless ogling didn't distract me. It was actually one of the classes I paid the most attention to and never skipped once. I suppose I'm loyal to those I crush upon.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 2, 2013)

Do university lecturers count?

Because there was one chubby guy who took a couple of genetics lectures who was hot! My entirely male friend group thought it was hilarious that I insisted on sitting near the front every time he took the lecture!

There was another guy in my Cancer Genetics module who was one of two lecturers but only took two out of the 20 or so lectures we had. And when he wasn't lecturing he sat in the chair across the aisle next to me! He wasn't a BHM at all but he had a certain dorky charm!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 2, 2013)

Basically, if you say that you've never had a crush on a teacher, you're lying. lol


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 3, 2013)

I've never had a crush on any kind of teacher, I swear.



.......... WAIT!

Does he count?

No?

You guys _sure?_



.......... I must not be human then. *Twirls antenna around finger self-consciously*


----------



## biglynch (Jul 3, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> I've never had a crush on any kind of teacher, I swear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you listen and learn then it counts for sure.

I have had a ridiculous amount of crushes on teachers. I think this was my colleges fault as it seemed to take on a high ratio of 23-30 female staff, in mostly the subjects I took. Photography was a lesson not to be missed. I think this was where I developed my love of redheads.

(no puns intended)


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 3, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> Basically, if you say that you've never had a crush on a teacher, you're lying. lol



Never had a crush on teacher if lecturers at uni don't count!


----------



## biglynch (Jul 3, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Never had a crush on teacher if lecturers at uni don't count!



yerp that counts also


----------



## bbwbud (Jul 3, 2013)

I had no BBW teachers! Now it's just one of my favorite fantasies instead. I'd be glad to stay after class for one.


----------



## R.F.Burton (Jul 3, 2013)

was the biggest woman I had ever seen, and still ranks high in the category. A huge regularly shaped pear with arms that were so fat they had a double cascade of fat where the triceps should have been, swallowing her elbows. She waddled around the room (this was 1978 now) which led her to have to rest with a lean-in to a desk frequently, and if it was your desk, you could feel the heat from her body, and hear her gently panting. She was only about 30-35 when I was in her class, with blue eyes, dark black hair that fell beyond her shoulders, and very fair skin. She generally wore thin stretch pants and I remember watching the dimples of her ass shimmy and shake as she made her waddles around the room, arms bouncing, belly heaving. I would often "pitch a tent" as they say in class, and I would say that she really was the first woman to make me react that way at a supersize. Watching her write on the board, with those wattles and rolls dancing around was erotic to the extreme, and the panting after a sentence due to the strain of lifting her arm...argh!


----------



## Macanudo (Jul 3, 2013)

R.F.Burton said:


> was the biggest woman I had ever seen, and still ranks high in the category. A huge regularly shaped pear with arms that were so fat they had a double cascade of fat where the triceps should have been, swallowing her elbows. She waddled around the room (this was 1978 now) which led her to have to rest with a lean-in to a desk frequently, and if it was your desk, you could feel the heat from her body, and hear her gently panting. She was only about 30-35 when I was in her class, with blue eyes, dark black hair that fell beyond her shoulders, and very fair skin. She generally wore thin stretch pants and I remember watching the dimples of her ass shimmy and shake as she made her waddles around the room, arms bouncing, belly heaving. I would often "pitch a tent" as they say in class, and I would say that she really was the first woman to make me react that way at a supersize. Watching her write on the board, with those wattles and rolls dancing around was erotic to the extreme, and the panting after a sentence due to the strain of lifting her arm...argh!



Seriously that was a dream, and if it happen it was a dream come truth. hehehe JK.


----------



## choudhury (Jul 4, 2013)

The Educator said:


> I remember back in high school there was a very plump and beautiful teacher. She was a large hourglass. She had trouble zipping her pants up, which looked like they were about to burst open. I saw her run just a couple of times, and her large butt cheeks bounced incredibly.
> 
> Who else has had teachers that they couldn't keep their eyes off, perhaps even distracting them from their studies?



That is a very hot anecdote! I love a BBW whose pants don't quite fit. It suggests weight gain 

I never had such a hottie for a teacher, alas. I've definitely had classmates that distracted me big-time, though. The first one was in grade nine...she was pear-shaped with a bubble butt, I remember that. My grades suffered because I spent half my time checking her out.:happy:


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 13, 2013)

~nai'a~ said:


> Hum...... Now I'll see my students in an «new light»....
> 
> Never thaught about it much but now I will! :happy:



I never thought about it until I started coming to DIMS.

I teach in a middle school where hormones are raging and I do believe that there are several budding FA's in my building.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2013)

I taught in one high school and it made me giggle when this boy tried to ask me out. LOL, no way, little boy. High school boys are fresh and it's so hilarious.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Sep 12, 2013)

Mrs. Crimmins was a lovely SSBBW who taught Spanish in my junior high school. She had the sexiest waddle and gorgeous fat arms. She brought her daughter to work one day and she was just liek her mom -big, blonde and beautiful.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 7, 2013)

I just want to say I've always crushed on my teachers and professors. I think there's something alluring about intelligence and authority, in general.


----------



## Martinez58 (May 17, 2020)

I had a teacher say how she went from 120 pounds in college to 360 pounds


----------



## Tempere (May 18, 2020)

Sadly, I don’t remember a single one.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 18, 2020)

I don’t recall any real life teachers I had crushes on, but one of my earliest turn-ons as a feedee was listening to my 4th grade teacher read Roald Dahl’s Matilda to the class. The scene where the teacher makes the fat kid eat and finish a huge chocolate cake while the whole school watched.

Roald Dahl, man. Between the cake scene in Matilda, and Augustus Gloop and Violet Beauregarde’s respective moments in Charlie & The Chocolate Factory, I swear that dude had a kink.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 18, 2020)

I've had two. The first was in high school. My 9th grade math teacher Mrs. Donahue. She was actually a very small, rather petite blonde with short hair. She reminded me of the actress Sandy Duncan. She was really sweet and I remember starting to take special notice of her freckles. 

The second was maybe about 5 or 6 years ago. My college speech teacher. She was short as well. Pleasantly plump with a very large bosom and dark red hair. She also had freckles. What this thing with me a freckles?


----------



## TwoSwords (May 19, 2020)

A 3rd-grade teacher I had was very fetching. She was very large and round, and would fill the door when she waddled into the classroom in the morning. As a teacher, I remember her being tough, but fair.


----------



## Hawaiianhealing (Apr 17, 2021)

12th grade English teacher was rocking her curves. On the last day she says to me " Im flattered you find my curves sexy; I watched you checking me out.. Im 275 by the way.!"


----------



## Lear (Apr 18, 2021)

Ironically my high school health teacher. 
She was 5'1" and started the year at 395 and ended the year at 440. She had an apron belly that was constantly fighting to be seen. Usually peeking out the bottom of her skirt as she sat in front of the class.
There was a notable moment near the end of the last class before winter break. She'd ordered pizza for each class period and had been eating all day. She had gotten up to refill her plate and plopped down into her chair and popped 4 buttons (her skirt button and the bottom 3 from her shirt). We had 5 minutes left in class and she didn't even try to get up and fix it, she just rolled herself behind her desk and kept eating pizza. She was quite the inspiration to me as a young gainer.


----------



## Tad (Apr 19, 2021)

@Lear how did you know her weight?


----------



## MattB (Apr 19, 2021)

Tad: I believe teachers are required to weigh themselves for the enjoyment of the class at the start and end of the semester.


----------



## SneezeCheeze (Apr 19, 2021)

My science and anatomy teacher in the last two years of high school was this absolutely gorgeous woman. Besides that she looked about 450 pounds and was just big and round all over, she had really nice curly brown hair and was always really cheery and friendly (with me anyway, she was strict with some of my classmates). She ate a full TV dinner and a liter of pop every day for lunch.


----------



## Lear (Apr 23, 2021)

Tad said:


> @Lear how did you know her weight?


Lol we we're a class designed to "help us maintain a healthy weight and lifestyle." Gotta love being a test class. It was a 98% theory class but we were weighed monthly to "see progress." 
Since she was the only teacher we had to weigh-in in class so she always started us off.
Ironically it was an alternative to the gym class.
EDIT: I just realized how weird this sounds out of context. It was 2003, they were pushing the obesity epidemic hard, and my school was being sued for forcing a morbidly obese girl with a known and well documented heart condition run the mile (she left class in an ambulance). 
We had plenty of fat kids so they took those of us at the higher end who would have had gym and gave us a dieting class.


----------



## Tad (Apr 23, 2021)

Heh, I've created whole fantasy scenarios about such a class, cracks me up that there was one for real.  (Of course the odds of there actually being two compatible chubby FA in the school to bond in such a class would not be high).


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 24, 2021)

Sophomore gym teacher. He was a big guy, maybe 6'6 and had such a belly. But I had gym 3 times a week and I looked forward to it


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Apr 25, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> Sophomore gym teacher. He was a big guy, maybe 6'6 and had such a belly. But I had gym 3 times a week and I looked forward to it ❤


Here in New Zealand I hear of over weight people wanting to be gym teachers and never get the position because they do not look gym trained.
I always thought that they would be sympathetic towards those who were always struggling opposed to those who keep saying you were not putting the effort in.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 25, 2021)

NZ Mountain Man said:


> Here in New Zealand I hear of over weight people wanting to be gym teachers and never get the position because they do not look gym trained.
> I always thought that they would be sympathetic towards those who were always struggling opposed to those who keep saying you were not putting the effort in.


The only reason I think he still has the job was because he had been a gym teacher for like years and gained it. Trust me, people shit talked him but you better believe his sexy fat ass could keep up with the exercises, sports, etc


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Apr 25, 2021)

In my early childhood which was before the televisions life style most potbelly men were ball type. There active lifestyle played a part in the lower belly not sagging into an apron type. 
It always looked powerful the way it supported the shape in suspension. One day in Wellington I saw a guy actually flexing his giant belly in and out. He had his arms down his side and lifted his forearms horizontally. To my enjoyment his belly poked out further than his wrists. I was so awed by it. 
He was so active and so much muscular control over it. I wanted to place my hands on it.


----------



## Monster (Apr 28, 2021)

Oh gods, embarrassing story time! I had an IMPOSSIBLY hot TA when I was studying abroad- Sicilian with the accent, 6'3", early thirties, sharp nose which I LOVE, that wild black curly Italian hair you wanna sink your hands into and _pull_, strong-looking hands, wore tight jeans and sat on/leaned back against the desk when lecturing so they were constantly taut against his thighs. UNF. I think we all had dreams about him. I did, in fact, make an INCREDIBLY drunken pass at him at the end-of-term party, which was very politely and firmly rebuffed, and then I had the worst hangover of my life the next day to pay for it.


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 29, 2021)

Tad said:


> @Lear how did you know her weight?


US schools are big on weighing students (and apparently teachers), in a way that we Canadians just can't get our heads around.

Weighing students just isn't a 'thing' in Canada.


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 29, 2021)

High school Geometry and Math 12A (PreCalc I) teacher, Mrs. Burger. Short (about 5'1") with large ass and curves. She knew I was checking her out my senior year and would make a concerted effort to lean over in front so I'd get a down blouse shot or brush a hip against me as she walked past.

College, Calc I professor Mrs. Rugerio. Redheaded Italian! About 5'2", curves, large breasts, larger bottom. She had me pegged as one of _those_ nerds, one who could speak to and with women. Every Friday, she'd come to the student lounge to spend a few minutes asking how the week's been going or comment on the soccer I played or mention a word or two on the newspaper articles I had written. 

And she was a real redhead!


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 29, 2021)

fat hiker said:


> US schools are big on weighing students (and apparently teachers), in a way that we Canadians just can't get our heads around.
> 
> Weighing students just isn't a 'thing' in Canada.


Definitely. I was always weighed every year in gym class. Canada is better anyway, they have Trailer Park Boys


----------



## Tad (Apr 29, 2021)

fat hiker said:


> US schools are big on weighing students (and apparently teachers), in a way that we Canadians just can't get our heads around.
> 
> Weighing students just isn't a 'thing' in Canada.



Seriously? Seems awfully invasive, no?


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Apr 29, 2021)

Weigh-in day was one of my nightmares in grade school. All of the other kids would sort of crowd in around the scale (the old-style balance type) to see how much I weighed. The teacher gladly obliged them by announcing my magic number in a very loud voice. Quite sadistic, if you ask me!


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 29, 2021)

In high school, I was only weighed during team physicals.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Apr 30, 2021)

I remember weighing in gym at high school. I saw no good reason for it. I know government kept records for statistics purposes but I thought it was more about shaming.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Apr 30, 2021)

I did my school years in the 60 -70's and we did not have many female teachers. About 1 in12. Most were men who strapped and cane children. There was no liking the teachers. None were overweight and shaming and mocking obese children was practiced. 
A fat kid had to be bright so when teacher picked on them often they could not be mocked for being ignorant. The more you were right the less fun picking on them.
In the last years New Zealand went metric which no one understood so it was merciless for fat kids.


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 30, 2021)

My high school "career" was 1978-1982.
The scales were in the boys' locker room, pulled out for wrestling match weigh-ins and for physicals only. No one had to weigh in any other time.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (May 1, 2021)

That is a fair and reasonable reason to weigh.


----------



## Rojodi (May 1, 2021)

NZ Mountain Man said:


> That is a fair and reasonable reason to weigh.



And I'd always shock the coaches. They'd bet on how much we'd weigh. They were always 10-15 lbs off. 
I was 5' 6" 154 lbs for my senior soccer
College I was 5' 9", 174 lbs. And the doctor said didn't have enough fat. Now that's considered "overweight"


----------



## TheShannan (May 1, 2021)

Tad said:


> Seriously? Seems awfully invasive, no?


It was horrible!! I've always been big and there were times I was "sick" when I knew it was weigh day


----------



## Tad (May 2, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> It was horrible!! I've always been big and there were times I was "sick" when I knew it was weigh day


I blame you not at all!


----------



## Sonic Purity (Sep 3, 2021)

Rojodi said:


> High school Geometry and Math 12A (PreCalc I) teacher, Mrs. Burger. Short (about 5'1") with large ass and curves. She knew I was checking her out my senior year and would make a concerted effort to lean over in front so I'd get a down blouse shot or brush a hip against me as she walked past.
> 
> College, Calc I professor Mrs. Rugerio. Redheaded Italian! About 5'2", curves, large breasts, larger bottom. She had me pegged as one of _those_ nerds, one who could speak to and with women. Every Friday, she'd come to the student lounge to spend a few minutes asking how the week's been going or comment on the soccer I played or mention a word or two on the newspaper articles I had written.



Good gracious! Lucky you, @Rojodi!

This thread is making me realize how *profoundly* influenced i was by one of my teachers.
I had two SSBBW teachers, K-12: one of the very best, and _the_ worst.

*Mrs. Johnson, 1st. grade* (mid 1960s)
To help with visualization, let’s start with a photo of Mary See, founder of See’s Candies, for those who may not know what she looked like:


Trade out the white hair for salt & pepper. Swap half-frame reading glasses on a lanyard resting on her matronly mid-SSBBW-sized breasts for See’s granny glasses. Envision a matronly fat-all-over kinda sorta barrel-shaped 50-something or just turned 60 woman. Not exactly that face shape and not exactly that hair style, but close on both. More modern clothes, though a loose knit over-sweater as in the photo (usually dark colored, for Mrs. Johnson.

She had a grace and elegance when she walked or stood that young me found fascinating. _Brilliant_ instructor—really, really good at what she did. I’m quite sure that she’s a significant part of the reason that i bond in love/passion/etc. hard with intelligent fat women.

It was a privileged school district, one of the top 3 public school districts in California at the time. Most of us students were already readers, and were building up our vocabulary reasonably well. Nevertheless, decades before No Child Left Behind, there was the need to ensure that everyone in the class was up to speed. Therefore we started on the first or second day of the school year with 3-letter words: dog, cat, and… fat (and likely more i’m not remembering). I remember her very matter-of-factly using herself as the example for fat, forthrightly, with no shame nor drawing any especial point to it. It was the correct word to describe her, and as part of her teaching mission, she ensured everyone in the class knew it.

My parents and most family members were decently intelligent. Mrs. Johnson seemed like one of the smartest people on the planet to young me. I became a total teacher’s pet, staying after school to learn about her favorite hobby: she was a “rock hound”. I admired her so much, i began to learn about igneous and sedimentary and other rock classifications, got a rock polisher, really got into it for awhile.

She wasn’t huge breast-wise, though even with normal neck openings there was always a little cleavage showing near the breast roots, where her reading glasses were usually situated unless she was wearing them. I’m not good estimating weights, so i’ll guesstimate that at her widest circumference, she was in the 175 cm ballpark. By whatever numbers, absolutely an SSBBW in 2021 parlance/standards.


*Mrs. Dunse, Freshman (9th. grade) English* (1973)
Her name’s pronounced Dun-See, but i won’t argue if you pronounce it otherwise. The two primary lessons i learned from her: not having any fucks left to give, and phoning it in (figuratively, in both cases). Never before nor after that did i have a teacher or professor put as little into their job as Mrs. Dunse.

Also estimated to be in her 50s, like me at the time she was (apparently) nearsighted, wearing glasses all the time. Short, likely in the vicinity of 155 cm/5'1". Less matronly than Mrs. Johnson, though the same really fat all over shape, other than _much_ bigger, fuller breasts jutting out in front of her slightly farther than her very fat gelatinous round SSBBW belly. I had her class right after lunch, so she’d always waddle slowly from the teachers’ lounge to the classroom to unlock the door, her prodigious fat sloshing every which way. I remember a classmate joking with me about her “cannons” (boobs), which were so obvious—but then so was her belly, her big butt, her fat arms—all of her. She sometimes had the look of a puffer fish, out of breath after her waddle.

In the classroom she spent every moment possible seated behind her desk, standing as little as possible. She gave us one or more assignments, then got into the important thing in her life: the Drumstick ice cream cone she had _every single day_ after lunch. Example:


Apparently at one point in time, possibly not that many years before i was in her class, she’d been a good teacher. Then sometime after obtaining tenure (so she’d be near-impossible to fire), she stopped caring. Years later my brother (several years younger) coming through this same high school spoke privately with a math teacher we both had about Mrs. Dunse. The math teacher shook her head and told my brother something like “She used to be such a good teacher. I don’t know what happened.”

No clue what might have been going on in her life that led to this, nor whether she was a foodie or some kind of feedist or stressed beyond belief in her personal life or what. I was contentedly asexual at the time (and for a number of years thereafter), so while likely on some subconscious level i was taking note, i wasn’t feeling much of anything towards her. I do remember watching her to-class waddle in great detail from a side view (along with the rest of the class). She was both shorter and fatter than Mrs. Johnson, so maybe closer to 2 m biggest circumference. Beautiful in body by our standards here, but not in personality when i knew her.


----------

